# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja Itä-Uudellamaalla

## ultrix

> Porvoon Liikenne 41 Sipoon Nikkilässä kello 09.55 http://img124.imagevenue.com/view.ph..._122_420lo.JPG


Linkittämässäsi kuvassa lienee jokin virhe, koska linkin painaminen tuo vain joitain simpanssien ja naisten kuvia. :Redface: 

Sitä paitsi Pori on aika kaukana Sipoosta.

----------


## Resiina

22.11.2006 Porvoon Liikenne 41 Sipoon Nikkilässä kello 09.55 http://img145.imagevenue.com/view.ph..._122_374lo.JPG ja Lähilinjat 50 myöskin Nikkilässä http://img125.imagevenue.com/img.php..._122_435lo.JPG linjalla 850 Nikkilä-Kerava, kello 09.47

----------


## Resiina

> Linkittämässäsi kuvassa lienee jokin virhe, koska linkin painaminen tuo vain joitain simpanssien ja naisten kuvia.
> 
> Sitä paitsi Pori on aika kaukana Sipoosta.


Sori tuli luettua otsikko turhan hätäisesti. :Redface: 
minulla ainakin näkyy oikea kuva(Ei naisia eikä simpansseja)

----------


## antsa

Naisia näkyy minullakin kun tuon avaa. Ei muutu vaikka kuinka monta kertaa yrittää.

----------


## Resiina

Näkyiskö nyt paremmin (laitettu toiseen kuva palveluun)
Pl 41
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?i...b222382im1.jpg
Ll 50
http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?i...b222430hb2.jpg

----------

